# More than just pleasure reading-other uses for Kindle



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

So, I'm wondering how many people here use their Kindles for more than just pleasure reading.

Do you use it for school?  For Work?  Do you homeschool with it?  Do you use it as a paperweight? Whatever you might use it for, I want to know!

I'm particularly interested if anyone has used a Kindle for use in homeschooling their children.  I use it myself to read for my school, so I am wondering how the kids might benefit from it.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I've got a beginners guitar book and also a guitar chords book on mine.  I bought a cheap stand and can look at chords while I attempt to play.  I like a few blogs, too.  I've got the Popular Science one on now.  The dictionary is handy and I've also put a few .pdf manuals on my K2.  I read bits from the manuals during tv commercials.  Forces me to make it through the manuals in small doses.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Pretty much exclusively for pleasure- although occasionally, I DO try to learn things in a pleasurable manner (on my kindle!).... but I do not use it for work documents, and I am not a student....
I DO occasionally check the Yankees score, but really I just read, read, read whatever makes me happy!


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Shastastan said:


> I've got a beginners guitar book and also a guitar chords book on mine. I bought a cheap stand and can look at chords while I attempt to play. I like a few blogs, too. I've got the Popular Science one on now. The dictionary is handy and I've also put a few .pdf manuals on my K2. I read bits from the manuals during tv commercials. Forces me to make it through the manuals in small doses.


That is awesome. With my DX, I had thought music would display nicely. Maybe I'll have to take-up trombone again. Or something.

Kindles would be good for storing all those user's manuals that can be found in PDF.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

I use my Kindle for leisure reading EVERYWHERE. I've read in a store at the cash register while they sorted out a problem with my store card. Without my Kindle, I would've been standing there, shifting my weight, getting annoyed, gritting my teeth and losing my mind.

I read as many of my university books on the Kindle as possible. I'm lucky in that my past two English courses covered material already out of copyright, so I could get the books for free online. I also bought a Kindle textbook for my statistics course, which worked out great, because of the Kindle's keyword search function. I find the highlight and note taking functions extremely useful for university work, as well.

My partner and I go on holiday to a beach house in the middle of nowhere as often as we can. No internet (or even a computer) there, so whenever a discussion leads to a question, I whip out my Kindle to look it up on Wikipedia. DailyLit has some great Wikipedia Tours. I'm a psychology student, so what I did was bookmark all the Wikipedia entries in the Psychology Tour on my Kindle's browser. Whenever I have a short moment to spare, but don't feel like getting lost in a story, I read about the history of psychology.

My Kindle also doubles up as an audiobook regularly. I listen to all my Audible books on Kindle, because I like the menu format. Another thing I like to do is download a poetry reading from Librivox and play the MP3 in the background while I read the poem on Kindle. The most important use for me is the ability to read while walking. I use earphones for privacy and either use an audiobook or text-to-speech. I used to read while walking before Kindle, but it was very hazardous!

I use Instapaper to create lengthy "magazines" to read when I have time. I save interesting articles and I also have an Instapaper folder for recipes I want to try out.

Kindle is also my preferred news reader now. I use the text-to-speech function to listen to the news while I drive in the car and I have to say, you start missing that robotic voice reading the news when you listen to regular news!

Like others here, I also store PDF instruction manuals on my Kindle. I don't use my Kindle as a doorstop, nor do I play games on it.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm really hoping the doorstop choice remains at 0%, but I suppose there are some disillusioned Kindle owners out there that don't use their reader any more.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes, maybe you'll get more hits if you try adding the option "I use my Kindle to balance my wobbly washing machine", lol!


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hmmm, washing machine or dining room table balancing device.  Either would work, I suppose.  I like my Kindle too much for either of those uses.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I use(d) my kindle for school. I put pdfs of papers I needed to read onto it. I also put writing of mine onto the kindle as I was editing. Reading off of a computer screen was useful for editing, but I found it wasn't necessary to mark up the hard copy as I usually do, as long as I was reading on something that wasn't a computer screen.

If I had work I'd probably use my kindle for work...but that involves having work .

Other people I know also use their kindles for reading for school as well as for music (that one is a DX) for directing. 

Homeschooling on a kindle seems entirely reasonable to me.


----------



## JaneD (May 11, 2010)

The main reason I bought a kindle was to be able to read the mountains of docs I get at work without throwing out my back, lugging them back & forth from work to home.  However, now that I have it, I do find I've loaded it up with much more pleasure-reading than anything else!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I homeschool and have books on my kindle for Karen to read, but that means I have to let it out of my hands so it doesn't happen often.  The dictionary is great for her, and the ability to increase the size of the font is good.  She was an early reader so was reading chapter books at 6 but the small type was hard on her eyes.  If the Kindle had been cheaper 4 years ago I would have gotten one for her.  With the new price drops, she might find one in her stocking for X-mas.


----------



## bulbboy (Jun 28, 2010)

I just got mine last Saturday and already have over 100 books on it and have read 2.  I'm forcing myself to read all the classics.

I want to use it for more in the future.  How do you put pdf.'s on it without cost?


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

bulbboy said:


> I just got mine last Saturday and already have over 100 books on it and have read 2. I'm forcing myself to read all the classics.
> 
> I want to use it for more in the future. How do you put pdf.'s on it without cost?


You have to use the USB connection.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

mom2karen said:


> I homeschool and have books on my kindle for Karen to read, but that means I have to let it out of my hands so it doesn't happen often. The dictionary is great for her, and the ability to increase the size of the font is good. She was an early reader so was reading chapter books at 6 but the small type was hard on her eyes. If the Kindle had been cheaper 4 years ago I would have gotten one for her. With the new price drops, she might find one in her stocking for X-mas.


That's great. My daughter has used it to read a book and likes the adjustable font, too. I have not shown her the dictionary, but I'm sure she'd use it. Now, if only curriculum makers would sell e-books to me, I'd be happy.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

bulbboy said:


> I just got mine last Saturday and already have over 100 books on it and have read 2. I'm forcing myself to read all the classics.
> 
> I want to use it for more in the future. How do you put pdf.'s on it without cost?


I just researched this issue yesterday. I wanted to put a Panasonic camera manual on in .pdf format. This didn't work though. It looks like the drm is in place so conversion doesn't work. Oh well, I can still read it on the laptop with Adobe Reader.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

I love it when my English teacher would be passing out books, and I could refuse because I got it for free on my Kindle.  I don't find it so helpful that I'll buy a school required reading when I can borrow one for free, but I usually still have my Kindle close by to use the dictionary.  DTDictionaries are so cumbersome and time consuming.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

caracara said:


> I love it when my English teacher would be passing out books, and I could refuse because I got it for free on my Kindle. I don't find it so helpful that I'll buy a school required reading when I can borrow one for free, but I usually still have my Kindle close by to use the dictionary. DTDictionaries are so cumbersome and time consuming.


Well, I don't know about time consuming, but they would certainly be more cumbersome than carrying a kindle.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

IMHO, most textbooks could easily be on a DX.  However, anyone who has ever been a teacher, college student, or had any job in education knows that there is a textbook "racket".  The publishers have virtually complete control over textbooks.  I have taught at the community college level and in some subjects there has been no need to change textbooks every year.  This is a hardship on the students and instructors and borders on fraud.  Each year there are more and more errors (errata).  It is very sad.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Shastastan said:


> IMHO, most textbooks could easily be on a DX. However, anyone who has ever been a teacher, college student, or had any job in education knows that there is a textbook "racket". The publishers have virtually complete control over textbooks. I have taught at the community college level and in some subjects there has been no need to change textbooks every year. This is a hardship on the students and instructors and borders on fraud. Each year there are more and more errors (errata). It is very sad.


On one hand, I certainly agree with you, but on the other, I know some folks in the world of academic publishing who specialize in books particular to certain niche markets. Those new editions keep them in business so that they can publish other, newer works. Sure, it's a racket, but selling used books isn't? It might not hurt the large publishers, but it certainly hurts small publishers. This is where e-publishing might work to their advantage. As much as we hate DRM, it might encourage those publishers to stop with senseless updating. This might not save the students much, but it would keep instructors from having to learn new editions each year. And won't happier instructors make happier students?

Okay, now that's just wishful thinking, and it's getting off topic.

I agree, DX would be great for many textbooks. I just bought some, and got one for my DX. Most of the others qualified for free SuperSaver shipping. One didn't and I had to go off-Amazon to get the best price, and what I saved on the e-book paid for its shipping.

I made sure to click on "I'd like to read this book on Kindle."


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

For me the Kindle is just for pleasure reading. I use it exactly like I would a book. I really don't care about trying to put anything from work on it.


----------



## padawan0620 (May 10, 2010)

I hope this will fit under the broad spectrum of "other uses for Kindle."  Next to my bed is my phone and kindle chargers. I must have been really tired the other night be cause I plugged what I thought was the charger for my phone and it was actually the kindle charger. The strange thing is it fit in the phone and started charging it! It only did it for less than a minute until I noticed it. 

Since it was charging the phone I followed the logic and plugged the kindle charger into the phone and it started charging the phone. I definitely did not leave it plugged in, just wanted to see if it worked.


----------



## NessaBug (Jan 5, 2009)

I recently added PDFs of the spelling lists I'm studying for a corporate spelling bee I'm in for work (I'm a professional copy editor) and the media kit for an article I'm writing about Phoenix to my new-this-week Kindle 2. It was great for that. 

But my dream is having the Associated Press Stylebook on it. I could search with a few keystrokes. How awesome would that be?


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

NessaBug said:


> I recently added PDFs of the spelling lists I'm studying for a corporate spelling bee I'm in for work (I'm a professional copy editor) and the media kit for an article I'm writing about Phoenix to my new-this-week Kindle 2. It was great for that.
> 
> But my dream is having the Associated Press Stylebook on it. I could search with a few keystrokes. How awesome would that be?


Yeah. I could use Turabian. I might have to look it up. Sweet! I was thinking of the latest edition and there it is for $9.99.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

That also reminds me...it was pointed out that citing a books Kindle edition is different from its print edition--makes sense.  Now I have to figure that out!  It would be nice if e-books would automatically update to the latest edition, maybe for a small fee.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I homeschool and I get as many books on the Kindle as I can. Not all the books I need are Kindlized, but the selection has gotten much better over the last 2 years. 

I don't use textbooks for the younger BRATs, and I haven't found any that the older one uses available for the Kindle, but many of their "required" reading books are there.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I am studying a "kindle" art book at the moment. I also enjoy "how to write" books, "how to learn books" & various nonfiction books. I put Oprah's, A New Earth Transcripts, on my kindle to read. However, ever since the kindle, I mainly read fiction & what fun I am having.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I've said this before but since it's come up again. . . . . . .

I have some tax publications on my DX which are good to have available in a tax emergency.  (Hey, it's what I do!  )

I have the Washington DC metro map as well as a couple of AAA triptiks.  Also a couple of bus schedules and route maps.  These were all PDF files that I put on there.

I keep users manuals to my gadgets on there. . .GPS, phone, etc.

I have some sheet music and also copies of 'handouts' that we'll use at the 'music camp' I go to each summer.

I know my brother uses his for scripts for the shows he produces with their community theatre group.

I have heard that if you put an airplane boarding pass on the Kindle that the gate people can scan it just like they would a paper one. . .haven't tried that, though.

On my Klassic Kindle I pretty much just have books for pleasure reading.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think I've said this before but since it's come up again. . . . . . .
> 
> I keep users manuals to my gadgets on there. . .GPS, phone, etc.
> 
> ...


Hi Ann. I've read some other posts about .pdf files, but I guess I'm still confused. I could drag my camera file onto my K2 via usb, but when I tried to turn the page, it went into some reformat loop or something. I thought it was due to drm and that I shouldn't bother to send the file to Amazon for conversion because it's probably copyrighted? Could you educate me on this a little, please?

Stan


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

>>>I keep users manuals to my gadgets on there. . .GPS, phone, etc.<<<

This is a GREAT idea, Ann!  

Bonnie


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

padawan0620 said:


> I hope this will fit under the broad spectrum of "other uses for Kindle." Next to my bed is my phone and kindle chargers. I must have been really tired the other night be cause I plugged what I thought was the charger for my phone and it was actually the kindle charger. The strange thing is it fit in the phone and started charging it! It only did it for less than a minute until I noticed it.
> 
> Since it was charging the phone I followed the logic and plugged the kindle charger into the phone and it started charging the phone. I definitely did not leave it plugged in, just wanted to see if it worked.


My Blackberry and the K2 have the same charger plug and I interchange them all the time, especially when hooking them up to the computer. Doesn't hurt anything, there's nothing magical about having to use the exact charger that came with each device, as long as it's the 'right' charger.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have heard that if you put an airplane boarding pass on the Kindle that the gate people can scan it just like they would a paper one. . .haven't tried that, though.


I know this can work on mobile devices (phones, blackberries, etc.), but only at certain airports and/or for certain flights. You basically have to have that option given to you when you check-in online, to send the boarding pass to a mobile device. [I've done that for my boss before and it worked on his Blackberry, never tried it myself.] But I don't know why it wouldn't work on Kindle too, in those cases, unless the contrast isn't as 'clean' as backlit screens for that purpose.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

It's my emergency web-browser. Mostly for political news, I'm a junky.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

I use mine for pleasure reading and I also have some business related books, docs, and PDFs on it.


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

Besides pleasure reading, I keep up with a few newspapers on my Kindle and a few blogs (Lifehacker, Teleread, Kindle Nation Daily).  I'm currently scouting out some opera librettos with translations.  I'd love to be able to follow along on my Kindle while listening.

My kids mainly use them for pleasure reading, but also for required school reading.  They tell me that kids are starting to bring Kindles to middle school, and the teachers are great about it.  It's fun watching the next generation latch on to ebook reading.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> Hi Ann. I've read some other posts about .pdf files, but I guess I'm still confused. I could drag my camera file onto my K2 via usb, but when I tried to turn the page, it went into some reformat loop or something. I thought it was due to drm and that I shouldn't bother to send the file to Amazon for conversion because it's probably copyrighted? Could you educate me on this a little, please?
> 
> Stan


I know I have my GPS and my phone users manuals, PDF files, on my DX. I just copied them to the Documents folder via USB. They read just fine. I suppose it's possible your camera one has DRM though that seems odd. . .the whole point of having the things electronic is so you can have copies where you need 'em.

If they are indexed so you can jump from the ToC to the proper section, that part doesn't work on the Kindle PDF viewer as it is now.

Now, on a K2, you have to have software version of 2.3 at least to be able to view the PDF file. And it's going to be small probably and difficult to read. If you have the 2.5.x software, there's a pan and zoom but, honestly, I don't know how well that will work if you actually need to look something up.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Does it count as a pleasure reading use if the Kindle is used to hold a large trade paper book open while reading the paper book? DH thought it was strange that I used my K2 that way the other day and then used my Fire the same way the next day. So I have used my Kindle as a paperweight.  (I know that this is an older thread but it showed up on a "use Kindle paperweight" search. )

I have used my K2 for pleasure reading, business, folding and teaching origami, entertaining grandniece, Web browsing, reading and posting to KB, editing, list making, and many other activities. (All but the entertaining grandniece were activities I used my Kindle for back in 2010 in addition to recently.) I use my K2 nearly as much now that I have my Fire as I did before.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I use mine for pleasure, but have several friends who let their kids use them for school reading, especially when teachers post PDFs or homeword assignments online that can be downloaded.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

There are several free HighSchool/College textbooks now.  Search for CK-12.

And the new Send To Kindle feature has made it so much easier to forward hotel confirmations, notes, documents...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I read books for pleasure. I like keeping my Kindle for pleasure reading only.


----------



## PhillyGuy (Dec 18, 2010)

I answered pleasure only because I don't go to school or use it for work.

However, a lot of what I read on it, whether newspapers, essays on the current near-depression, or books on wars, isn't exactly pleasurable.

Also, I use it for email if traveling.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

My boys' school text books are available as PDF files, so I've loaded them onto their Fires and they don't have to drag the heavy textbooks back and forth to school.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Martel47 said:


> You have to use the USB connection.


You can also send wirelessly with the Send to Kindle app available for PC or Mac, it's a great tool and the document will be in your Kindle Archives.

www.amazon.com/sendtokindle/pc 
www.amazon.com/sendtokindle/mac

Actually you can also email to the Kindle and there's no charge, as long as you use wifi and not 3G to receive the email. If your Kindle doesn't have 3G then you don't have to worry about being charged.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Holy Zombie thread, Batman!  

Still. . . . .it's a good topic. . .note, though that the OP and most earlier comments are a couple of years old. . . .

But I'll happily update my list above.   In addition to the things listed, I also have the daily Readings and a sort of Missal for Mass.  And minutes and agendas of the parish Finance council meetings.  I've also got the confirmation receipt for a reservation at the B&B I'll be staying at on a trip later this summer. 

The 'Send to Kindle' applets that meemo mentions have made it even easier to put stuff like that on a kindle -- or any device that has a kindle app.  I'm thinking it might be smart to do a scan of my car's registration and proof of insurance to have on there as well.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Holy Zombie thread, Batman!


I need to remember the phrase "zombie thread." I did say it was an older thread when I referenced the OP's paperweight use question and 2010 in my general use list.  I was surprised that the poll was still open.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just wanted to highlight the fact for any members who weren't around when it was started so they wouldn't be confused by some responses if they read from the first post.  Like meemo mentioning the 'send to PC/Mac' applet -- that didn't exist when the thread started.  Heck, it didn't exist 6 months ago. 

It is kind of funny that you searched Kindle + Paperweight and actually got a hit!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> ...
> It is kind of funny that you searched Kindle + Paperweight and actually got a hit!


More than 10 pages of hits, even with the search Kindle + paperweight + uses. I picked the one on the first page or results that I thought was most appropriate, such as not broken or bricked.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Annalog said:


> More than 10 pages of hits, even with the search Kindle + paperweight + uses. I picked the one on the first page or results that I thought was most appropriate, such as not broken or bricked.


Somehow, that's a little frightening!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I just wanted to highlight the fact for any members who weren't around when it was started so they wouldn't be confused by some responses if they read from the first post. Like meemo mentioning the 'send to PC/Mac' applet -- that didn't exist when the thread started. Heck, it didn't exist 6 months ago.
> 
> It is kind of funny that you searched Kindle + Paperweight and actually got a hit!


And I didn't even notice that it was such a zombie thread (great phrase!) so much for my powers of observation!


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

I use my Kindles for pleasure reading mostly....well my Fire I read on & surf & watch videos too... but nothing work or school related ..so I voted pleasure reading only


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm thinking it might be smart to do a scan of my car's registration and proof of insurance to have on there as well.


Great idea!


----------



## PhillyGuy (Dec 18, 2010)

bvlarson said:


> It's my emergency web-browser. Mostly for political news, I'm a junky.


Are you familiar with the http://calibre-ebook.com/ news feature? It arguably makes my PC the emergency platform.

Plus, assuming you live in the US, there's the $1.99 a month New York Times Latest News Blog.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe (May 24, 2012)

I have a bunch of cookbooks on mine. I also keep kids books ready for entertaining the kiddos at te md's office.


----------



## LadaRay (Apr 6, 2011)

My Boyfriend hacked mine and now i use it like a tablet. Great!


----------



## Riverrun (Nov 29, 2011)

>>>I keep users manuals to my gadgets on there. . .GPS, phone, etc.<<<

Thanks very much - I hadn't thought of that. Cameras, mobile phones, etc., all useful to have manuals for when away from home. They're less likely to get lost ("_Which_ drawer or bookcase did I leave that dratted thing in?") at home too!

Best,
River


----------



## Riverrun (Nov 29, 2011)

I have replied that I use mine for pleasure reading only - which is because I am retired. I can imagine using it for other purposes, however. Included in the 'pleasure reading', however, is use of it for documents needed for travel (travel only for pleasure now), including info on restaurants, hotels, and, as a precaution in case DT docs are lost, confirmations of reservations, needed addresses, etc. Yes, I also carry some of these (e.g. copies of emails) on my BlackBerry, but I've always been a belt-and-braces kind of gal, and gee golly gosh (fill in your preferred expletive) what if I mislaid/lost my Blackberry. Kindle is my lifeline and my insurance policy.

As for email (as someone somewhere on this thread mentioned), I have a K4 (first kindle, bought near the end of last year - love it) and it doesn't do email. (But there's always the BlackBerry, right?)

Thanks for this thread - zombie or not 

Best,
River


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I save travel documents as described by others in this thread, but I put then on my smart phone rather than on my Kindle, as I often leave my Kindle on my hotel room while traveling, but I never go anywhere without my smart phone! Having agendas and such in my phone has saved my hiney many times.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

